# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Nje problem per gjeni

## Tannhauser

Kemi dy lidheza *A* dhe* B* me gjatesi *d* keshtu qe *dA=dB*.

C'do lidhese ne qofte se i veme flaken digjet brenda *nje* ore.

Lidhesat nuk dime nqs digjen ne te njejten menyre dhe nuk egziston korelacion midis djegjes dhe gjatesise (psh gjysma e lidheses mund te digjet ne 1 minute dhe gjysma tjeter ne 59 minuta).


*Si do dime kur do kene kaluar 45 minuta?*


_Shenim: Problemi nuk permban sofizma dhe as zgjidhja eshte e tille_


Ja te shohim gjenite...

----------


## Tigrimelara

Hiqi ata greqizma njeher e mir . uh

----------


## Tannhauser

Nuk kemi vullnetare?

----------


## Borix

Me informacionin e dhene, mund te jap shpjegimin e meposhtem.

E zeme se ne piken *a*, 0<a<d kane kaluar 45 minuta qe lidheza A eshte djegur, dhe se ne piken *b*, 0<b<d ka kaluar e njejta sasi kohore (45') qe lidheza b eshte djegur. Per te fiksuar idete, e zeme se b<a. Ne kete pike, themi se funksioni t=f(d) modelon kohen t ne varesi te gjatesise d. Me marreveshjen qe kemi bere me lart, ritmi i ndryshimit te funksionit te lidhezes B eshte me i shpejte se sa ritmi i ndryshimit te funksionit te lidhezes A deri ne 45 minuta (sepse b<a), pastaj ritmi ndryshon: lidheza B digjet me ngadale se lidheza A deri ne 60 minuta (sepse d-a<d-b). Atehere, nese jemi te durueshem dhe vrojtojme per nje ore (60 min) djegiet e te dyja lidhezave, ne momentin qe shohim se ritmi i djegies se njeres ngadalesohet dhe ai i tjetres pershpejtohet atehere dime qe kane kaluar 45 minuta. Persa i perkte pikes ekzakte se kur ndodh ky ndryshim (pra sa eshte a dhe b) mendoj se duhet me shume informacion. I njejti shpjegim per a<b, dhe e njejta logjike per a=b.

Cka thashe me siper vertetohet me ane te dy teoremave te analizes matematike (calculus): Intermediate Value Theorem dhe Mean Value Theorem. Pra, e para garanton nje pike te mesme gjeometrike (nese modelojme grafiqet e dy funksioneve f_A(d) dhe f_B(d) ne shkallen d-t) dhe e dyta na siguron qe cdo lidheze digjet ne menyre te vazhdueshme deri ne kohen t=45' (dhe sigurisht deri ne t=1 ore) dhe qe ekziston nje pike 'permesore' tek t=45' kur ritmet ndryshojne.

Tani une kam nje pyetje per ty gjeniun. Nese kemi *x* lidheza me pershkrimet qe ti ke dhene (pra nje djegie te crregullt totale per nje ore), atehere nxirr nje relacion rekurrence (pra, pergjithesoje problemen) per ritmin x/60 te gjatesise se lidhezes per minute. Nese x=3, pra, si do ta dime se do kene kaluar t=52.5 minuta qe na fillimi i djegies? Sa do te jete ky fraksion kohe per nje pafundesi lidhezash? Vrit pak mendjen...

----------


## gesti_7

I veme flaken a-se nga te dyja anet dhe b-se nga nje ane. Dhe marrim vesh qe kur digjet a-ja komplet kane kaluar 30 min. Pastaj kur mbaron djegia e a-se i veme flaken b-se edhe nga ana tjeter dhe ne kete menyre 30 minuteshi qe ka ngelur pa u djegur nga b-ja do te ndahet ne dy pjese, pra pjesa e mbetur e b-se do te digjet per 15 min. Pra kane kaluar 45 min ne momentin qe digjet b-ja komplet.

----------


## Borix

> I veme flaken a-se nga te dyja anet dhe b-se nga nje ane. Dhe marrim vesh qe kur digjet a-ja komplet kane kaluar 30 min. Pastaj kur mbaron djegia e a-se i veme flaken b-se edhe nga ana tjeter dhe ne kete menyre 30 minuteshi qe ka ngelur pa u djegur nga b-ja do te ndahet ne dy pjese, pra pjesa e mbetur e b-se do te digjet per 15 min. Pra kane kaluar 45 min ne momentin qe digjet b-ja komplet.


Pra, ketu del dhe rekurrenca: Per lidhezen A, sipas teoremes se vleres se mesme, ekziston nje pike p kur do te kene kaluar f(p)=30 minuta ose 1/2 ore nga djegia. Atehere, nese e ndajme ose e perthyejme lidhezen A ne piken p dhe i veme flaken, e tere lidheza do te digjet per 30 minuta ne paralel. Por, do te kene kaluar 30 minuta edhe per djegien e lidhezes B. Atehere, per pjesen e padjegur te se dytes, ekziston sipas teoremes nje pike tjeter q, ku (po ta ndahet ose te perthyhet lidheza) e tera do te digjet ne paralel per 15 minuta dhe i tere procesi i djegies perfundon ketu. Pra, kane kaluar gjithsej 30 + 15 = 45 minuta.

Ne pergjithesi, nese kemi *x* lidheza dhe kerkojme nje fraksion te caktuar kohe, atehere duhet te vertetojme me pare nese ekziston ai fraksion, me tej te themi se si. E para vertetohet si pasoje e se dytes. Pra, nese ndertojme proceduren e mesiperme te ndarjes ne 2 pjese sipas teoremes se vleres se mesme, cdo fraksion i tipit 1-1/(2 ne fuqi x) na jep kohen e deshiruar. Pra, per k=2, kemi 1-(1/2)/2 = 1 - 1/4 = 3/4 ose 45 minuta. 

Per rastin me tre lidheza, qe kam parashtruar me siper, kemi x=3, dhe do te ndjekim hapat e rekurrences se mesiperme per te kuptuar qe 1-((1/2)/2)/2)=1-1/8=7/8=52.5 minuta kane kaluar.

Pyetje tjeter: Nese eshte e mundur, si do te kuptojme qe kane kaluar 15 minuta?

----------


## Tannhauser

> I veme flaken a-se nga te dyja anet dhe b-se nga nje ane. Dhe marrim vesh qe kur digjet a-ja komplet kane kaluar 30 min. Pastaj kur mbaron djegia e a-se i veme flaken b-se edhe nga ana tjeter dhe ne kete menyre 30 minuteshi qe ka ngelur pa u djegur nga b-ja do te ndahet ne dy pjese, pra pjesa e mbetur e b-se do te digjet per 15 min. Pra kane kaluar 45 min ne momentin qe digjet b-ja komplet.


Bukur. Kjo eshte pergjigja.

----------


## alibaba

> Bukur. Kjo eshte pergjigja.


Shumë gabim, ishte pyetja. Përgjigja mirë.
Sepse ti the se lidhëzat ndonjëherë digjen më shpejtë ndonjëherë më ngadalë.
Ku mund t'a dish se ku gjendet pika e thyerjes së lidhëzës??

Pyetja jote Tanhauz, nuk ka përgjigje.
Riformulo edhe një'herë.

----------

